# Cleaning products



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Can anyone recommend their never fail cleaning products? Now LO is off to preschool 2 mornings a week mummy now has no excuse not to do the housework!


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

vinegar and baking soda.


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Baby wipes


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Nothing fancy, just good old pledge, antibacterial spray and W5 bleach from lidl.  I also like viakal for limescale in the bathroom etc.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Have heard about vinegar and baking soda but am not sure how to use them. Bought some e cloths which I have been using and found them quite good for small jobs but nothing gets the bath really sparkly clean! x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

We just put white vinegar in a spray bottle and use for Windows and general cleaning.  I put about a 1/2 cup of baking soda down drains and toilet and follow it up with vinegar.  Hard stains baking soda and vinegar paste to bleach it.  Same with oven and discolor red grout.  Blood or really bad poo stains I use washing up liquid.  Also do that down toilet.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks teeinparis. Will try it! x


----------

